# White Oil



## Mooeee (18 Sep 2006)

Been looking at doing some French polishing and have found out I need White Oil to put on the rubber when it starts to get a bit tacky.

Unless there is an alternative.

Any help with suppliers will be a great help.


Thanks


----------



## Colin C (18 Sep 2006)

Try Here and not to far way


----------



## Roger (19 Sep 2006)

Raw Linseed Oil is used mostly and even Baby Oil works just fine!


----------



## Colin C (19 Sep 2006)

Baby oil would be better than Linseed as it is harder to get out


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Sep 2006)

If you must use oil - and it it not actually necessary if you use freshly made shellac (from good quality de-waxed flakes rather than stuff bought ready mixed) then for goodness sake use a simple white mineral oil with no additives. Baby oil should be OK and Mylands sell a white oil designed for the job called (in their nomenclature, "polishing Oil"). As Colin says, avoid Linseed.

You only need a few drops of oil! Many people chuck on lots and wonder why they can't spirit it off. If you put on too much, take it off first with a rubber, pad, fad or rag dampened with white spirits this will get most of it off prior to finishing up with alcohol.


----------



## Roger (20 Sep 2006)

Spot on :wink: 

I just wish that 'Mylands' at al were a little closer to the great White North. London prices, 2 weeks delivery, 'where is Northumberland' etc. etc. A little extra elbow grease gets around all that :roll:


----------



## DaveL (20 Sep 2006)

Ploget":1h3ffmew said:



> A little extra elbow grease


And I thought you where trying to buy white oil?  

I've got me coat................


----------



## Roger (20 Sep 2006)

Not moi :shock: 

I've got a lot of elbow grease to get rid off :wink:


----------

